
Call for votes on default Linux init system for jessie - protomyth
https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/01/msg00425.html
======
shalalala
I agree with Bdale on this one.

12345

Source: [https://lists.debian.org/debian-
ctte/2014/01/msg00426.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
ctte/2014/01/msg00426.html)

